# Meyer 2 switch control wiring problems



## Rude1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys, Im a newbie here and looking for help in wiring an older E47 meyer with the 2 toggle switch controls. I bought it used and no wires were provided. I have the wiring diagram for everything except what goes where on the switches. Anyone have a diagram or ideas? Thanks!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can either use this diagram to build your own control harness...or simply purchase the toggle control harness new, they're not terribly expensive...only around $50 or so..


----------



## Rude1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks! That is exactly what I needed!


----------

